# Kittens in need of homes



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Mississauga Humane, where I volunteer, has an overload of kittens that need homes. They just don't have enough foster homes for them all. If your into the Mississauga area, and have room for one or more please drop them a line.

You can see a few photos of some kittens here. 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=5 ... =687011688
Betty, Maya, Mandrake, Moonbeam, Starbucks, Simpson, Joe and Milo, have photos there (the rest are adult cats who are also up for adoption).

You can also check them out here. 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/miss.html


----------

